# Sudden behavioural change in my dog.



## MissSBird (26 September 2014)

So this is a bit weird, and maybe (probably?) nothing, but I thought I'd share it anyway to see if you guys might be able to cast some light.

My family has a bernese mountain dog called Lui. He's entire, 3 years old now. We've had him since he was a very young puppy. There are 4 adults in the house - my parents and my sister, and we've lived there all his life as well. He's always loved his family, and sought affection/attention from us all, but you would admit that he is my mum's dog. He loves her most, unsurprisingly as she works from home so generally is the person who walks and feeds him. The rest of us are out the house most of the day. 

Suddenly this week Lui will not leave me alone. Instead of sitting with the family in the living room, he's coming into the dining room (where I tend to sew in the evenings) with me. But he's not just coming for a cuddle then laying down per usual, he's constantly watching me. He's putting his paw on my leg, laying down inches from my feet. If I get up and walk around to the other side of the table to cut fabric, he follows me around to that side. Half the time he doesn't even lay down, he just stands as close to me as possible and stares at me. Even the other day, he stood over the other side of the room whilst I was pressing my seams, and he usually hates the ironing board and won't come near when it's out, so that was pretty impressive for him. He's basically just attached himself to me very suddenly.

His routine hasn't changed. He's got the same people in his household, is getting the same playtime and cuddle time and all the rest. He's still getting good walks. He's eating and drinking normally and his food hasn't changed. As far as me and the family is aware, there is no explanation for his sudden refusal to leave my side.

I recognise that it sounds like separation anxiety, but he doesn't display any anxiousness during the day when I am at work and seems to be himself. It's just in the evenings (usually after we've eaten) that his behaviour starts. YEsterday he was so determined to be with me that he refused to play his usual tug of war game with my sister and just kept following me around. When I ran upstairs to get my scissors (he's not allowed upstairs to protect his hips) he stood and stared up the stairs until I came back down. 

If it was my mum that this was happening with, I wouldn't be surprised. It might be nothing, but it's just such a sudden change I don't know what to make of it.

Any ideas/thoughts?


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 September 2014)

I don't mean to sound like a worrywort, but do you, or could you have any underlying health conditions?


----------



## MissSBird (26 September 2014)

Funnily enough Corvus that is something that has crossed my mind myself...I'm happy to admit that I have mental health issues, but these got very bad in August and I'm now much more...myself...again so the timing of this doesn't correspond with that. Unless this is his way of responding to my anxiety levels returning to normal?

I do have a medication check next week so I'm thinking about trying to persuade the doctor to do a general once over to see if anything crops up - but I'm not sure he's going to accept 'my dog might think I'm ill' as an excuse :/.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 September 2014)

It's probably nothing, but it wouldn't do any harm to have a general MoT while you're there.


----------



## ihatework (26 September 2014)

That was the first thing to cross my mind as well. Without wanting to sound utterly crazy, or to worry you at all, check out the medical detection dogs website. 

Now I very much doubt your GP would be massively receptive to the idea, but might just be worth a quick health test/blood test.

Of course it is just as likely to be something else entirely!


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2014)

MissSBird said:



			&#8230;&#8230;... He's got the same people in his household, is getting the same playtime and cuddle time and all the rest. &#8230;&#8230;..

Any ideas/thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

He's now 3 years old.  He's becoming an adult dog.  He's finding his feet,  and the time for cuddles and playtime are past.  He's a dog,  he's not a human with the capacity for understanding.  Time for discipline,  I suspect.

If this isn't what you want you hear,  I apologise,  but the time will come,  I suspect when your dog may very well be putting you in your place.

Failing what I say making sense,  then CorvusCorax could possibly have a point.

You will doubtless be advised to castrate the dog.  I can assure you that at 3 years of age this will be most unlikely to make any difference,  at all.

It would be interesting to hear if you resolve this problem.  It isn't really natural and you are right to be concerned.  I shall PM you.

Alec.


----------



## _GG_ (26 September 2014)

CorvusCorax said:



			I don't mean to sound like a worrywort, but do you, or could you have any underlying health conditions?
		
Click to expand...




Alec Swan said:



			He's now 3 years old.  He's becoming an adult dog.  He's finding his feet,  and the time for cuddles and playtime are past.  He's a dog,  he's not a human with the capacity for understanding.  Time for discipline,  I suspect.

If this isn't what you want you hear,  I apologise,  but the time will come,  I suspect when your dog may very well be putting you in your place.

Failing what I say making sense,  then CorvusCorax could possibly have a point.

You will doubtless be advised to castrate the dog.  I can assure you that at 3 years of age this will be most unlikely to make any difference,  at all.

It would be interesting to hear if you resolve this problem.  It isn't really natural and you are right to be concerned.  I shall PM you.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with these posts. 

I would suggest a general overall check up. You don't have to tell the GP about the dog, just say you'd like a once over. 

As for the dog, I would be discouraging the behaviour and see how he responds to that.


----------



## MissSBird (26 September 2014)

Thanks for your responses guys. I appreciate your input - what I was mainly trying to get across by 'cuddles and playtime' was that this isn't a dog who recieves no attention from his family, as I was aware this could sound like a dog who is desperately bored. I wouldn't call him the best trained dog in the world, but neither myself nor my family are the sort to let him rule the roost. I also know on the odd times he tried to assert his place when he was a younger dog in training he tended to be very vocal about it, and this is a much quieter behaviour. It's not insisting on me...he's just always there.

I will keep an eye on my own behaviour and make sure I am being firm with him. It's perfectly possible that we've all become a bit lax and he's gradually taken advantage over time. And just having this conversation is making me consider that I've probably been giving him a little more attention than usual in the last month or so, as I take a lot of comfort from animals during my bad times. Perhaps now I am becoming more stable again he doesn't understand why he's not recieving quite the same level of attention? Or am I anthropomorphising a bit now.

I will say my gut instinct says that this isn't an authority issue, but thanks for highlighting it as a possibility and I'll definately keep an eye on it.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2014)

A thoughtful reply.  Dunno is the answer.  It's entirely possible that having been the centre (or just about) of your attention that he's wondering why it's now denied him.  Generally though,  ignored dogs tend to go off and entertain themselves.

It would be interesting to read if his conduct continues.

Alec.


----------



## {97702} (26 September 2014)

I have to be honest OP and say I probably wouldn't think twice about it - it is very common for one of my 4 dogs to crave my company and attention for a while, then things settle down and revert back to 'normal', and it is also very common for male dogs to be more clingy and needy than females in some breeds.  (Unfortunately I don't know that much about whether this applies to BMDs mind you!  )

I'm sure he will settle down again in a few days, just keep treating him normally and he will relax and revert back to standard behaviour patterns again.


----------



## _GG_ (26 September 2014)

Lévrier;12631122 said:
			
		


			I have to be honest OP and say I probably wouldn't think twice about it - it is very common for one of my 4 dogs to crave my company and attention for a while, then things settle down and revert back to 'normal', and it is also very common for male dogs to be more clingy and needy than females in some breeds.  (Unfortunately I don't know that much about whether this applies to BMDs mind you!  )

I'm sure he will settle down again in a few days, just keep treating him normally and he will relax and revert back to standard behaviour patterns again.
		
Click to expand...

Uh....more than half of my post is missing. I basically went on to say what L has. There are a couple of possible causes, but the most likely is that it's nothing to worry about. 

My male collie wasn't snipped til he was 4, he is the most clingy little shadow, only to me, but is never bothered when I leave, has no separation issues. He just likes to be near me when I'm around but if I click my fingers and point away from me, he'll beggar off and lie down


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 September 2014)

Is he being actively pushy with it though? Do you respond?

I had a bit of an ishoo with my dog when he reached maturity, about this time last year. He used to literally force his head into my hand until I petted him, which I initially found endearing, but it wasn't.
It was his way of saying 'pet me, biotch!' then when he was finished he would tell me to do one and to stop touching him, he'd had enough petting, go away and leave me alone please. 
Which is really rude, he was demanding and controlling how much attention I gave him. So that stopped happening, obviously!
He is quite a strong, bolshy dog by nature though. He'll put his feet all over me if allowed, even on a recall/sit in front, he will try and stand on me.


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 September 2014)

Don't want to worry you, but my old dog started behaviour like this with my late dad.
At the time we thought nothing of it. Some time later my Dad was diagnosed with cancer.He had a op and the behaviour stopped for some time. It then started up again and sadly my dad's cancer was back. This time terminal.
I'm sure you are fine but it might pay to get checked out.


----------



## MissSBird (26 September 2014)

CorvusCorax said:



			Is he being actively pushy with it though? Do you respond?

I had a bit of an ishoo with my dog when he reached maturity, about this time last year. He used to literally force his head into my hand until I petted him, which I initially found endearing, but it wasn't.
It was his way of saying 'pet me, biotch!' then when he was finished he would tell me to do one and to stop touching him, he'd had enough petting, go away and leave me alone please. 
Which is really rude, he was demanding and controlling how much attention I gave him. So that stopped happening, obviously!
He is quite a strong, bolshy dog by nature though. He'll put his feet all over me if allowed, even on a recall/sit in front, he will try and stand on me.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of Lui's bad habits - he's the perfect height for just wandering up beside you and sliding his head underneath his hand. Like you, I've a tendency to find it endearing so probably let him away with it a bit more than I should. He always stops and goes away with a sharp no though, I've never known him to have enough pets (i swear he'd sit there forever), so I don't generally find it all that rude. I find it more of him asking for pets and me either obliging or not, depending on the circumstances. I've never felt like this is pushing the boundaries. In general he's a pretty timid dog.

But, what makes this even weirder, he's not doing that. In a way, if he was doing that I'd be a bit happier as it would be in the realms of normal behaviour. It's the constantly trailing me about the ground floor of our house, waiting for me when I do go upstairs and staying beside me all the time (and more often than not standing, not laying down) that's really out of character.

If he does the same tonight (not made it home from the office yet!) I will try being firmer with him and see if it changes his behaviour at all. 

And for those worried, I will get checked out by the doctor. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Fides (26 September 2014)

You're not pregnant are you?


----------



## zigzag (26 September 2014)

Fides said:



			You're not pregnant are you?
		
Click to expand...

This is what I thought


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2014)

MissSBird said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. I will try being firmer with him and see if it changes his behaviour at all. 

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

'Trying' is the wrong word!  'try being firmer',  won't work.  'I WILL mean what I say',  stands a chance!!  

That said,  it is indeed curious behaviour and though I suspect that it may well be gobbledegook,  none the less,  without actually explaining what's been said on here,  I would most certainly ask for a thorough and as in depth as they can manage,  a health check.  Explain to your doctor why you think that you may need a health check,  and he may well imagine that you've become involved in witchcraft!! 

Just out of interest,  what do the rest of your family think?

Alec.


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 September 2014)

Not saying it's the cause of the behaviour in this case but dogs being aware of medical conditions is not " gobbledygook" it's a recognized fact. Look at medical detection dogs. I have also had personal experience of it.


----------



## Dry Rot (26 September 2014)

Apart from the various situations that have been mentioned, if attention seeking is in response to health issues, I am doomed! My two are following me about constantly at the moment. I wouldn't worry about it. Your change of attitude in response to the dog is probably confirming his behaviour as he sticks around to see what you are going to do next!

But, in my case, I know exactly what it is. I have been dishing out more treats than usual (yes, I do!) and they are following me about waiting for the next handout.  I tend to browse when I am busy rather than eat regular meals and the dogs often get to share my food or get tidbits. (Yeah, I know!).

All my dogs are taught to "Go away" as a matter of course. Both the current ones can lip read. I sometimes find it annoying to be closely followed and cannot stand being watched when I'm working, whether by human or dog. I also object to having my face washed whenever I stoop down to pick up a spanner or tie a shoe lace. The "Go away" is also useful when I'm training a pony as I really don't need canine assistance.

If it becomes a bit too much, just growl at him and chase him away. Let him know the close following is inappropriate. You can make up for that when it suits you. I have never known a dog to harbour a grudge  and they are usually delighted when normal happy relations are resumed.


----------



## MissSBird (27 September 2014)

Update!

Yesterday after dinner it started again. As soon as I came downstairs he got very excited to see me, and started tailing me about right at my heels. This time I was firmer with him, telling him no when he put his paw on my leg, so he stopped doing that pretty quickly. He still hung about with me for quite a while, and followed me as I moved around the dining table. But after a while he did disappear, and went to play with my sister.

Tonight he's very much been himself, and I am no longer any more special than the rest of the family.

For the discussion we've had and the advice, I'm coming to the conclusion that my ill health has encouraged him to expect attention from me, and made me more lax about keeping him in check, as now I'm being firmer he's gone back to his usual self. 

(still gonna get myself checked out though, just in case!)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts!


----------



## Dry Rot (27 September 2014)

Please do post an update. These things interest me.

I've noticed pointers come onto point on the grouse moor (in the absence of game) by picking up on the body language of their handlers! One situation was quite funny because every time the handler hesitated, the dog came onto point. Nothing to do with game, just the dog's behaviour being triggered by the handler's behaviour -- which in turn was triggered by the handler's misinterpretation of what the dog was doing. Talk about perpetual motion! Or "immotion" in this case.


----------

